
‘Millionaires for Humanity’ - glaberficken
https://www.millionairesforhumanity.com/
======
forgotmypw17
> So please. Tax us. Tax us. Tax us. It is the right choice. It is the only
> choice.

Will it be helpful to throw more money into the giant pile that's
overwhelmingly spent on weapons and such?

